# WoW vs Teso



## Sammelpass (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo und guten Morgen Gemeinde, 
Und zwar würde ich von euch gerne einen Rat erfahren. Ich überlege mir einen meiner Accounts wieder zu reaktivieren. Und zwar entweder teso oder wow. Irgendwie komme ich ohne ein mmo nicht über die runden  lohnt sich da jetzt lieber wow vor dem großen addon? Oder doch lieber teso? Wobei ich nicht weiß wie es das jetzt aussieht. Hab nur bis lvl 10 und das ist gefühlte 3 Monate her. Oder habt ihr gar alternativen? Nur bitte keine f2p. Vielen dank für eure Empfehlungen LG


----------



## Horstinator90 (25. Oktober 2014)

Wow wird wieder gut  die machen in wod besser was in mop verkackt haben ^^

Würde es schon wieder anfangen^^ wenn ich nicht schon spiele ^^


----------



## NynrosVorlon (25. Oktober 2014)

Probiere mal Neverwinter ...


----------



## hodenbussard (25. Oktober 2014)

Spiel was Dir Spaß macht,also für den eigenen Spielspaß andere fragen haut nicht hin.


----------



## Combi (25. Oktober 2014)

spiel mit abo,niemals!
wenn mmorpg,dann nimm guild wars 2.
ich spiele es seit dem ersten tag und es macht spass.
bin in einer gilde mit etlichen leuten,egal wann du online bist,immer einer da zum quatschen oder zocken.
habe 14 chars auf max level,max equipment und 5 legendarys.

einmal kaufen und für immer spielen,ohne zu zahlen.
updates laufen schön im hintergrund,performance top.
grafik,nicht wie diese wow-comic-kastengrafik.

wow,togelaufen und teso,naja,mehr goldbotter findest du nirgends.
und was ich gesehen habe,reisst mich nicht vom hocker.


----------



## yingtao (25. Oktober 2014)

Kommt drauf an auf was du Lust hast. Eines der besten F2P ist Neverwinter wo es sich durchaus lohnt mal rein zu schauen. In WoW ist momentan sehr viel los da bald das neue Add-On kommt und mit Patch 6.0 haben sich viele Klassen verändert. Aktuell ist jeder irgendwie, irgendwas am ausprobieren wodurch es viele Gruppen für Dungeons und Raids gibt und mit dem neuen Cross-Server Group Finder findet man sogar Gruppen für Dinge wie alte Raids oder Achivement Runs. Je nachdem wie lange du nicht mehr spielst kann es sein das du ne Mail mit 7 Tagen Spielzeit bekommen hast und falls du MoP noch nicht gespielt hast bekommst du es jetzt automatisch. Mit TESO konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden und da war nach dem ersten Monat irgendwie schon die Luft raus. Ob sich da irgendwas in Sachen besseres Leveln oder besseres Gruppenspiel getan hat weiß ich nicht. Guild Wars 2 ist auch noch ne gute Alternative aber da muss man sich echt eine Gilde suchen. Man kann zwar auch alleine seinen Spaß haben aber das komplette Spiel ist darauf ausgelegt das man mit anderen Leuten zusammen spielt. Von den Spielmechaniken ist GW2 meiner Meinung nach sicherlich eines der besten MMO auf dem Markt.


----------



## azzih (25. Oktober 2014)

Musst du doch selbst wissen, was ne Frage...
Teso hab ich nie gespielt und WoW hab ich Anfang Cata aufgehört. Ansonsten hab ich damals so ziemlich jedes nennenswerte MMO gespielt: Swtor, Lotro, Aion, Age of Conan, Rift, Tera, Secret World, GW2, GW1, DAoC.
Heute hab ich eigentlich keine große Lust mehr auf MMO, die Mechaniken haben sich nicht weiterentwickelt und langweilen imo. 

-WoW ist eigentlich nur noch Raids, der Rest des Contents ist ätzend langweilig, zu leicht und die Mitspieler sind zu nicht kleinen Teile assozialer Abschaum. Trotzdem eins der rundesten MMOs mit vielen Erinnerungen
- Age of Conan ist ein sehr gutes MMO mit schönen Landschaften und netten Quests
- GW2 hat keine Abogebühren und ist deswegen bis heute auf meiner Platte. Brauch sich nicht vor Abo-MMOs verstecken.
- Secret Worlds ist ein wirklich cooles Spiel und macht vieles anders. Das Story durchspielen da hat mir viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Oktober 2014)

TESO ist schon eigentlich nicht übel, wäre da nur nicht die völlig verkorkste Balance bei den Klassen und das lausige Kampfsystem an sich. Ich weiß nicht ob da inzwischen in irgend einer Weise was getan wurde, aber als ich es noch aktiv gespielt habe hat man für Kargstein, was ja mehr oder minder der "Endcontent" neben Cyrodill war, eigentlich nur noch Stoffis mitgenommen, weil der Bonus durch die Manareg einfach um ein vielfaches nützliches und mächtiger war als die Boni auf Schaden die man durch mittlere Rüstungen erhalten hat, oder die Boni auf Def und Ausdauer durch die schweren Rüstungen.

langfristig hat dieser Umstand zumindes mir den Spaß am Spiel geraubt, das un die Tatsache das der im PvP gewinnt der einen am schnellsten stunen konnte und danach in wenigen Sekunden tot zu bomben schaft.


----------



## Sammelpass (25. Oktober 2014)

Ok danke euch werde mal neverwinter ausprobieren. Wisst hist ob ich das irgendwo kostenlos Downloaden kann? Und gildwars kommt auch mal in die engere Auswahl. Also danke euch und LG


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Oktober 2014)

Sammelpass schrieb:


> Ok danke euch werde mal neverwinter ausprobieren. Wisst hist ob ich das irgendwo kostenlos Downloaden kann? Und gildwars kommt auch mal in die engere Auswahl. Also danke euch und LG


 
Neverwinter ist F2P und kannst du auf der offiziellen Homepage downloaden:

https://register.de.perfectworld.eu/nw_splash


----------



## Sammelpass (25. Oktober 2014)

Vielen dank


----------



## repe (26. Oktober 2014)

Hm, ich überlege mir auch wieder mal in TESO reinzugucken. Hab ca. 1 Monat nach Release gespielt, aber es hat mich nicht gerade umgehauen. Danach hab ich Skyrim mal wieder installiert und nun hab ich doch wieder Lust auf Tamriel bekommen. Hat sich seit Release irgendwas zum Positiven geändert?
Was mich ziemlich störte war, dass sich im Chatchannel fast nix getan hat. Ich fühlte mich wie in einem 08/15 Solo-RPG. Das PvP war auch eher...naja, gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Ich werde WoW-WoD mir auch ansehen, aber erst ab Dezember, bis sich der ärgste Level-Sturm aufgelöst hat, bis dahin juckt es mich wieder woanders reinzusehen.
Wobei Neverwinter sich natürlich interessant anhört...


----------



## NynrosVorlon (26. Oktober 2014)

repe schrieb:


> Hm, ich überlege mir auch wieder mal in TESO reinzugucken. Hab ca. 1 Monat nach Release gespielt, aber es hat mich nicht gerade umgehauen. Danach hab ich Skyrim mal wieder installiert und nun hab ich doch wieder Lust auf Tamriel bekommen. Hat sich seit Release irgendwas zum Positiven geändert?
> Was mich ziemlich störte war, dass sich im Chatchannel fast nix getan hat. Ich fühlte mich wie in einem 08/15 Solo-RPG. Das PvP war auch eher...naja, gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> Ich werde WoW-WoD mir auch ansehen, aber erst ab Dezember, bis sich der ärgste Level-Sturm aufgelöst hat, bis dahin juckt es mich wieder woanders reinzusehen.
> Wobei Neverwinter sich natürlich interessant anhört...


 
Ich bin von WoW über TESO zu Neverwinter gewechselt ...


----------



## repe (26. Oktober 2014)

Meine Leitung glüht bereits....lade mir gerade Neverwinter via Steam


----------



## NynrosVorlon (26. Oktober 2014)

repe schrieb:


> Meine Leitung glüht bereits....lade mir gerade Neverwinter via Steam


 
Gut, ich rate dir das Forum zu besuchen . NW ist etwas komplexer als WoW oder TESO 

http://nw-forum.de.perfectworld.eu/forumdisplay.php/2-Neverwinter-Neuigkeiten


----------



## repe (26. Oktober 2014)

...hm, ohne jetzt da wirklich Geld reinzudrücken...kann ich "normal" spielen, ohne p2w...also zumindest den Content genießen?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Oktober 2014)

repe schrieb:


> ...hm, ohne jetzt da wirklich Geld reinzudrücken...kann ich "normal" spielen, ohne p2w...also zumindest den Content genießen?


 
In der Levelphase kommst ganz gut ohne Geld aus. Im Endgame kommt es darauf an, da gibt es schon ein paar Dinge die ohne die Investition von Geld bedeutend länger dauern.


----------



## NynrosVorlon (26. Oktober 2014)

du findest mich ingame unter dem handle @nynrosvorlon


----------



## repe (28. Oktober 2014)

Na dann versuche ich mich alsbald zu melden


----------

